# My 10 yr. old and Skeeter Pee..lol



## chachi44089 (Feb 21, 2011)

My daughter Abby "10 yrs old". Overheard my wife and I talking about Skeeter Pee. She asked "Why is it called Skeeter-pee?" Well, thats what the person who invented the recipe named it. She responds.."Well, we know what his name is....Skeeter!"  We had a good laugh


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 21, 2011)

Too funny.






I actually have a distant relative that has two daughters; named them Skeeter and Cricket. I have no plans for a Cricket Pee recipe.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 21, 2011)

Cricket Pee... made with ReaLime juice?


----------

